#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Как правильно писать слово "ретрит"?

## Ho Shim

Английское слово "retreat" используется сейчас без перевода, для обозначения определенного рода медитативных мероприятий. Но пишут его в разных местах как "рЕтрит" или "рИтрит". Как правильно его писать, с точки зрения транскрипции?
Порывшись в интернете, пришел к выводу, что, вроде как, "рЕтрит". Хотелось бы услышать комментарии знающих людей.

----------


## Won Soeng

+1  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Похоже, что писать надо "рЕтрит". Просто безударная гласная "е" произносится как "и" (редукция), что несколько вводит в заблуждение. Но, мы же не пишем "р*и*монт", "р*и*конструкция" и проч. 

Кроме того в русском есть заимствованное из французского языка слово "р*е*тироваться" (фр. se retirer), которое обозначает тоже самое - отступить, уйти, скрыться.

----------

Akimi (17.11.2009), Ho Shim (17.07.2009), Вова Л. (17.07.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Еще в 99 году я изучал этот вопрос и вот что из этого получилось:

В настоящее время в буддийской литературе и в Интернете используется двоякое написание английского слова retreat. Автор этих строк также уже начал запутываться – а как же все-таки правильно писать: рЕтрит или рИтрит? На память сразу приходит слово ноль, которое можно писать как нуль. Но это явно не тот случай, когда сочетаются две гласные. Чтобы все-таки разобраться в правильном написании необходимо провести анализ и рассмотреть некоторые правила вхождения иностранных слов в русский язык. Можно совместно обсудить как правильно писать, выслушать филологов и наконец договорится, что слово retreat пишется так-то, благо для этого нам не нужно решение Конституционного суда.

Вот один из интересных аргументов: сообщение Владимира Копринского, встреченное мною в группе новостей RU.DHARMA:

«Слово это пpоисходит от английского retreat. Hо действительно, есть пpоблема — как его пpавильно пеpедать по-pусски: иногда пишут pЕтpит, иногда pИтpит. Пpавильная тpанскpипция (английское пpоизношение) будет:
retreat — [pитpит].

И казалось бы, вывод ясен. Hо не стоит спешить…

Посмотpим в англо-pусский словаpь. Слова, начинающихся на „ret-“ или даже „retr-“ и уже вошедшие в pусский язык, встpечаются там не так уж pедко. Однако все они в pусском пеpеводе пишутся „pет-“:
retire [ритайэ] — ретироваться
retort [pитот] — pетоpта
retouch [pитач] — pетушь
retranslate [pитpанслэйт] — pетpанслиpовать
<и т. д.> (тpанскpипция здесь для наглядности несколько упpощенная.

Еще больше в словаpе таких слов, начинающихся на „re-“. И опять, все они в pусском пеpеводе пишутся „pе-“:
reality [pиэлити] — pеальность
receipt [pисит] — pецепт
reflection [pифлекшн] — pефлексия
relaxation [pилэксейшн] — pелаксация
religion [pилиджн] — pелигия
reproduction [pипpодакшн] — pепpодукция
<и т. д.>

Довольно часто и английское пpоизношение, и русское написание бывают на „ре-“. Может, здесь и пpичина того, что в остальных случаях тоже „pе-“?
referee [pефеpи] — pефеpи
register [pеджистэ] — pегистp
regular [pегьюлэ] — pегуляpный
relativism [pелэтивизм] — pелятивизм
repetition [pепитишн] — pепетиция
retrospection [pетpоспекшн] — pетpоспекция
<и т. д.>

Попpобуем с дpугой стоpоны. А много ли вообще в pусском языке слов, начинающихся на „pит-“? Смотpим в словаpе pусского языка. Исключая пpоизводные, всего 3 слова!
Ритм, pитоpика, pитуал (rhythm, rhetoric, ritual). Слово „pитоpика“ (rhetoric) вpоде бы подтвеpждает написание на pи-, однако, в начале у него все-таки „rhe-“, а не „re-“. Hе тот случай… Может, будет больше слов, начинающихся на „pи-“? Hет, и здесь не густо. Исключив самые кpутые теpмины и взяв только существительные (кpоме уже упомянутых на pит-), получим:
Риза, pидикюль, pинг, pис, pиск, pисунок, pиф, pифма. Английских аналогов на „re-“ они не имеют. Все-таки, с тpудом вспомнил одно „нужное“ слово: pиэлтоp (real-tor). Оно новое, в словаpь еще не вошло. Hо и здесь пpичина появления pи- вместо pе- скоpее в том, что нужно упpостить пpоизношение, избавиться от двойного е-э. Hе совсем _тот_ случай… В общем, не хочется огоpчать тех, кто пpивык к написанию „pитpит“, но все-таки получается, что в pусском языке пpинято английские слова на re-, вошедшие в язык, пеpедавать тоже чеpез pе-. И это несмотpя на их английское пpоизношение на „pи-“. Иначе же надо объявлять слово retreat исключением, что также не соответствует тенденции на унификацию и упpощение pусского языка, о котоpой говоpят специалисты».

Звучит вполне убедительно но чего-то не хватает. И вот встречаю в журнале «Мир Интернет» N5 за 1999 год статью о том как иностранные компьютерные термины входят в наш язык. Автор статьи Роальд Неклюдов «Как слово наше отзовется», пишет:

«…Широко употребляются апплет, баннер, броузер, медиа, спаммер, трафик, хотя следовало бы писать (как произносится по-английски): эплет (applet – произносится с ударением на первом слоге!), бэнер (banner), браузер (browser), мидиэ (media), спэмер (spammer), трэфик (traffic). Что же делать? Исправлять ошибку первых авторов (и редакторов и корректоров!) или оставлять в этой ошибочной, но уже привычной форме?..»

Вот это уже ближе к сердцу – произнести английское слово так, чтобы ни один англичанин не догадался. Но шутки – шутками, а тут дело серьезное, как никак судьба слова решается. Действительно исторически сложилось так, что в таких уважаемых изданиях как журнал «Путь к себе», «Буддизм России» и начавшей выходить буддийской литературе слово retreat писалось через «е». Потом в дело вступили профессиональные переводчики и стали писать через «и», что внесло смятение в наши умы. Но все же учитывая все перечисленное выше, а также еще один «железный» аргумент, как слово «Дхарма», которое на самом деле «Дарма», встает вопрос: «Так ли уж правильно правильное написание?»


Далее вопрос был задан подписчиками рассылки "Новости буддизма".


В предыдущем выпуске «Новостей буддизма» был поднят вопрос о том, как правильно писать английское слово retreat, через «е» или через «и». Мною были получены несколько писем, в которых авторы высказали свою точку зрения на поставленный вопрос. На удивление практически все авторы предлагали не транскрибировать слово retreat, а перевести его на русский язык. Вот несколько отрывков из полученных писем:

«…От таких калек с английского, как „ретрит“ надо вообще отказаться (другое дело, если бы это слово имело бы, скажем, санскритское или тибетское происхождение). Иногда его использование в переводах буддийских текстов приводит к таким стилистическим нелепостям, как „Буду со своими учениками находился в глубоком ретрите“. Существует русское слово „затвор“ (производное -- „затворник“), укорененное в духовной традиции православия и православной аскетике. Оно гораздо более стилистически соответствует органическому строю русского языка, нежели заемное „ретрит“ / „ритрит“…» Евгений Торчинов

«…Мы, в Кагью, тоже долго думали, как же лучше? И в итоге мы отказываемся от этого слова вообще. Мы меняем термин на „медитационное уединение“. Вот такой вот подход…» Денис Голубев

«…Мне кажется, что совершенно незачем заниматься рассуждениями о том, как именно транскрибировать по-русски английское retreat, а надо переводить его на родной язык, в котором есть точно соответствующее английскому термину слово — затворничество.

Другое дело, что ретритами нынче вообще стали называть компактные курсы Дхармы, проводимые буддийскими учителями — но это уже совсем неспецифическое использование слова…» Андрей Терентьев

И еще одно интересное письмо, которое объясняет правильность написания слова «ретрит»:

«…Я, как переводчик, постоянно работающий с переводами тибетских текстов с английского и тибетского языков, могу, как мне кажется, исчерпывающе ответить на Ваш вопрос.
Путаница в терминологии со словами ретрит и ритрит произошла из-за сходного звучания двух слов:

1) retire (англ.) означает „уединение“, и именно этот термин встречается обычно в английской литературе. С него же и сделана русская калька, которой принято обозначать те многолюдные сборища, которые сопровождают приезд в нашу страну тибетских учителей. И в этом случае (раз уж это калька), следует писать „ретрит“;

2) ritod — слово тибетское, и означает „жилище отшельника в горах“. Когда в тибетских текстах говорится об условиях проведения интенсивной практики в затворе (это может быть не только строгое уединение, а также и групповая практика в присутствии наставника), это обычно и называется ритод.

Из-за смешения этих двух понятий и возникло слово ритрит, которое, конечно же, не имеет ни малейшего права на существование. Потому что либо ретрит либо ритод — третьего не дано.» Сергей Хос

Из всего сказанного выше можно сделать следующие рекомендации: слово «retreat» переводить на русский язык, как «затворничество». Но поскольку слово «ретрит» уже прочно вошло в обиход — писать его через «е».

----------

Akimi (17.11.2009), Gloria (21.07.2009), Ho Shim (17.07.2009), Zom (17.07.2009), Аньезка (18.07.2009), Марица (18.07.2009), Чиффа (18.07.2009)

----------


## Рюдзи

Выскажу и своё мнение: важнее, чтобы мы понимали о чём идёт речь.  Назовёте вы его ритритом, назовёте ли вы это затвором, насколько изменится сама суть? Насколько это приблизит к Просветлению? 
P.S. Используем же слово "медитация".

----------

Veronica (19.07.2009)

----------


## Гелег

ИМХО, рИтрит это от безграмотности, по принципу как слышится - так и пишется. 
Либо памятуя о тибетском слове ритод, но все равно не в точку.
Если искать корни (только зачем?), то в латинской приставке Re.

----------


## Ho Shim

*retreat* [rɪ'tri:t]

Вот тут, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Англо-р...крипция ,  нашел правила для передачи звуков.

Получается, что [ɪ] = *е* (не и)

И, в общем, получается, исходя из нескольких доводов, что *ретрит* более оправданный вариант. Собственно, давно такой вариант и использую. Хотелось, насколько возможно, до конца провентилировать эту тему.

Я бы вот тоже, лучше использовал русское слово. "Затвор" это будет или "уединение". Но слово *ретрит* уже как-то уверенно вошло в обиход, и не у первого поколения буддистов. Традиция, однако.

----------

Марица (18.07.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Выскажу и своё мнение: важнее, чтобы мы понимали о чём идёт речь.


Это очень важно! Речь идет о написании слова *ретрит*  :Smilie:  




> Назовёте вы его ритритом, назовёте ли вы это затвором, насколько изменится сама суть? Насколько это приблизит к Просветлению? 
> P.S. Используем же слово "медитация".


И, заметьте, используем не медЕтация и не мИдитация.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ИМХО, рИтрит это от безграмотности, по принципу как слышится - так и пишется. 
> Либо памятуя о тибетском слове ритод, но все равно не в точку.
> Если искать корни (только зачем?), то в латинской приставке Re.


Правильно ретрит, так используют в буддийских книгах. Грамотно это или нет не знаю, но так уж повелось.

----------


## Zom

> Я бы вот тоже, лучше использовал русское слово. "Затвор" это будет или "уединение".


Затвор - означает место для затворничества. Например, затвором может быть келья.
А ретрит - это процесс затворения. Соответственно, фраза "у нас будет затвор" означает (например) "у нас будет келья".

Поэтому правильно говорить будет не затвор - а "затворничество".

----------


## Аминадав

Чтобы не развивать новояз, я вместо "ретрита" стараюсь говорить "курс".

А в смысле одиночного затворничества - "медитировать одному", "уединенная практика".

----------

Марица (18.07.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Затвор - означает место для затворничества. Например, затвором может быть келья.
> А ретрит - это процесс затворения. Соответственно, фраза "у нас будет затвор" означает (например) "у нас будет келья".
> 
> Поэтому правильно говорить будет не затвор - а "затворничество".


Не соглашуть. Слово "затвор" означает не только помещение или место, но и процесс.



> Затворник - монах, совершавший подвиги своего спасения в полном уединении - в затворе





> Разногласия между монахами по призванию и монахами по должности неизбежны и неустранимы, но правда на стороне первых, ибо идея монашества неделима, и к этому выводу приходили и те из наиболее чутких сердцем епископов, которые покидали свои епархии и уходили на покой или даже в затвор, признавая невозможным при иных условиях выполнить обеты, данные при пострижении Богу.





> Поэтому, получив в одном из боёв неизлечимую рану в грудь, Илия, повинуясь зову сердца, оставил мир, принял монашеский постриг в Киево-Печерской лавре и ушёл в затвор. Так завершилось его служение земному Отечеству и началось служение Отечеству небесному.





> Кроме того, активное участие в переговорах с затворниками принял и лидер секты Петр Кузнецов, который в течение минувших суток *находился в затворе в своем доме* вместе с семью женщинами, вышедшими ранее из пещеры.





> То есть человек, для которого в идеале никого, кроме Бога, как бы не существует. Поэтому любое монашество по сути своей – затвор: я остаюсь наедине с Богом, независимо от того, уйду ли я, как Мария Египетская, в Заиорданскую пустыню, или буду жить в многолюдной Троице-Сергиевой лавре, или в скиту, или в уединенной келье на Афоне.

----------

Чиффа (18.07.2009)

----------


## Гелег

Непонятно почему так много внимания этой теме? Россияне вроде как с английским должны быть знакомы.
Retreat и еще раз ретрит. Есть сотни если не тысячи слов с приставкой Ре-. Революция, рецессия, репарация, и тд.
С другой стороны, если слово утвердится в массовом сознании то так и останется, например Техас (а не Тексас), Мехико (Мехсико).

Другое дело тибетские слова и варианты их перевода и транскрипций.

----------


## Zom

> Не соглашуть. Слово "затвор" означает не только помещение или место, но и процесс.


И всё это примеры неправильного применения слова.
Нужно в толковый словарь смотреть, а не на то, как кто-то где-то пишет.

Вот, например, в самом известном толковом словаре Даля:

*Затвор* - одинокое жилище отшельника, келья затворника. Идти в затвор [идти в жилище], жить в затвор [жить в жилище], затвориться в келье.

*Затворство, затворничество* - состояние или быт затворника. Кот Евстафий и в затворначесте скоромью жил, прибаска. 

*Затворничать* - жить затворником.

*Затворничание* - житие в затворничестве, отшельничание.

Очевидно, что использование слова "затвор" для обозначения процесса - это лексическая ошибка. Но в качестве слэнга в принципе можно применять -) Но если говорить правильно, то вместо слова "ретрит" в качестве русского аналога следует употреблять "затворничание".




> Чтобы не развивать новояз, я вместо "ретрита" стараюсь говорить "курс".


Да, это самый лучший вариант из всех, судя по всему: "курс медитации" - прекрасный вариант.

----------

Ho Shim (18.07.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.07.2009), Марица (18.07.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> И всё это примеры неправильного применения слова.
> Нужно в толковый словарь смотреть, а не на то, как кто-то где-то пишет.


Это вполне правильное употребление слова. Словарь описывает не все формы, а только наиболее распространённые.




> Вот, например, в самом известном толковом словаре Даля:
> 
> *Затвор* - одинокое жилище отшельника, келья затворника. Идти в затвор [идти в жилище], жить в затвор [жить в жилище], затвориться в келье.


Уйти в затворо, совсем не обязательно означает уйти в какое-то конкретное  место. Тем более, что  такого помещения, как  "затвор" нет. Есть "келья". 
А форма "уйти в затвор" - вполне нормальная.  Так же, как "уйти в отпуск". Мы же не говорим "отпускничать". И "отпуск" - это не обязательно конкретная дача или конкретный санаторий.

----------


## Zom

> Тем более, что такого помещения, как "затвор" нет. Есть "келья".


Так словарь-то как раз и говорит, что затвор и есть место, коим может быть келья, палатка, пещера или кути. Можно назвать келью либо кельей, либо комнатой, либо затвором, либо помещением.




> А форма "уйти в затвор" - вполне нормальная. Так же, как "уйти в отпуск". Мы же не говорим "отпускничать". И "отпуск" - это не обязательно конкретная дача или конкретный санаторий.


Вот в том и дело, что согласно словарю, "затвор" - это именно что конкретное место, в отличие от "отпуск", которое не есть конкретное место.

Толковый словарь Ушакова:
*Отпуск* - временное, на определенный срок, освобождение от службы, работы.

Как видим, отпуск - это состояние (равно как и "затворничество"). А затвор - это место.
Поэтому правильно говорить: уйти в отпуск, или - уйти в затворничество.
А если сказать "уйти в затвор" - то это означает "зайти в келью/пещеру/дом/т.д."

----------


## Вова Л.

Для меня ретрит намного понятнее, чем затвор. Как-то в и-нете встретил, что какой-то йогин был в затворе. Так вот только сейчас дошло, что он был в ретрите. Ретрит уже прижилось, зачем нам какие-то затворы?

----------

AlekseyE (18.07.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Ретрит уже прижилось, зачем нам какие-то затворы?


Ууу.. это долгий и спорный разговор -)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

У меня слово затвор больше вызывает ассоциацию как часть оружия  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (05.07.2011), Вова Л. (18.07.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

> Да, это самый лучший вариант из всех, судя по всему: "курс медитации" - прекрасный вариант.


Да, или "курсы медитации".

----------


## Топпер

> Так словарь-то как раз и говорит, что затвор и есть место, коим может быть келья, палатка, пещера или кути. Можно назвать келью либо кельей, либо комнатой, либо затвором, либо помещением.


Затвор, от слова "затворится". Это тоже процесс, так же, как "отпуск".
А комната, келья и т.п. не есть затвор. Затвор - это процесс нахождения в комнате в одиночестве, а не сама комната.



> Как видим, отпуск - это состояние (равно как и "затворничество"). А затвор - это место.
> Поэтому правильно говорить: уйти в отпуск, или - уйти в затворничество.
> А если сказать "уйти в затвор" - то это означает "зайти в келью/пещеру/дом/т.д."


Я привёл цитаты в которых "уйти в затвор" - это именно процесс. Словарь Ушакова - не высшая инстанция. И в древности и сейчас "уйти в затвор" означало удалиться от мира.




> Для меня ретрит намного понятнее, чем затвор. Как-то в и-нете встретил, что какой-то йогин был в затворе. Так вот только сейчас дошло, что он был в ретрите. Ретрит уже прижилось, зачем нам какие-то затворы?


А зачем нам англицизмы, когда
1. У нас в языке свои слова есть
2. Ритрит - не имеет отношения ни к русскому языку, ни к пали, ни к санскриту.

Непонятно зачем это. Мы уже и так приходим к "учитель даст дхамматок"  :Mad:  Вместо того, что "учитель прочтёт проповедь по Буддизму"




> Да, или "курсы медитации".


Слово "курсы" подразумевает только некую учебную составляющую. Это лишает Буддизм глубинной сущности. С помощью курсов нельзя накопить благую камму. Это выглядит примерно так же, как "пройти курс вождения"

----------


## Zom

> Затвор, от слова "затворится". Это тоже процесс, так же, как "отпуск".
> А комната, келья и т.п. не есть затвор. Затвор - это процесс нахождения в комнате в одиночестве, а не сама комната.


Однако толковые словари не поддерживают такую точку зрения -)




> Словарь Ушакова - не высшая инстанция


Вообще-то про затвор взято из словаря Даля, а не Ушакова. А словарь Даля как раз более древний и авторитетный.

----------


## Топпер

> Однако толковые словари не поддерживают такую точку зрения -)
> 
> Вообще-то про затвор взято из словаря Даля, а не Ушакова. А словарь Даля как раз более древний и авторитетный.


Приведу из житий. Язык житий постарше словарей будет (особенно это касается последней цитаты).



> Преподобный избрал последнее, так как ему стало трудно ходить из пустыни в монастырь. Весной 1810 года он возвратился в обитель после 15 лет пребывания в пустыни. Не прерывая молчания, он к этому подвигу прибавил еще и затвор и, никуда не выходя и никого у себя не принимая, непрестанно находился в молитве и Богомыслии. В затворе преподобный Серафим приобрел высокую душевную чистоту и сподобился от Бога особых благодатных даров - прозорливости и чудотворения





> 25 ноября 1825 года Матерь Божия со святителями Климентом Римским и Петром Александ-рийским явилась подвижнику и разрешила окончить затвор.


Понятно, что ему разрешили закончить не строительство места пребывания.



> И по Божьей воле она приняла на себя подвиг затвора, причем затвор этот был необычен. Люба заключила себя в своем доме в простенок между печью и стеной (по сути это был не только затвор, но и подвиг столпничества).





> В 1810г. преп. Серафим вернулся в Саровский монастырь и провел в своей келье в затворе 15 лет


В келье и далее перечисление "в затворе" т.е. дают понять, что это слова разного порядка.



> Прожив сорок шесть лет в обители с общежительным уставом, подвижник никогда не стремился к уходу в затвор или к удалению в пустынь, считая, что без благоволения Божия они сами по себе являются лишь вспомогательными средствами, а не целью христианской жизни


К уходу в затвор, а не в затворничество!



> После искушения, постигшего преподобных затворников Печерских Исаакия и Никиту 1 , приобрел известность подвизавшийся в том же святом Печерском монастыре блаженный Лаврентий, который также возымел дерзновение, как добрый воин Христов, одними собственными силами вести борьбу с противоборствующим душе губителем-дьяволом, врагом подвижников. Он пожелал посвятить себя молитве в *строгом затворе* (понятно, что строгий затвор - это не вид помещения), утвердившись в той мысли, что именно о затворническом житии Господь говорит в словах: "когда ты молишься, войди в дом свой, затвори за собою дверь и помолись Отцу твоему, Который втайне, и Отец твой, видящий тайное, воздаст тебе явно (Мф.6:6). Но преподобные отцы решительно не советовали ему делать это в святом Печерском монастыре, где дьявол наиболее строил козни спасающимся отцам. Они вспоминали, как здесь враг одолел Исаакия и Никиту, боровшихся с ним *наедине, в затворе*; их обоих, едва лишь после многих молитв, привели в чувство. Тогда Лаврентий, простившись с братией, отошел в монастырь святого великомученика Димитрия, построенный князем Изяславом 2 , и там подвизался в затворе.


И по древне русски:



> Пребых же убо в оное время в Константинеграде тринадесят месяць. Ни бо ми мощно бяше изыти, велику неустроению и нужи належащи тогда на Царьствующий град. Море убо латиною дръжимое, земля же и суша обладаема безбожными туркы. И вь таковомь убо затворе сущу ми, болезни неудобьстерпимыа нападоша на мя, яко еле ми живу быти.

----------


## Вова Л.

> А зачем нам англицизмы, когда
> 1. У нас в языке свои слова есть
> 2. Ритрит - не имеет отношения ни к русскому языку, ни к пали, ни к санскриту


Потому что данное слово уже хорошо укоренилось среди русскоязычных будистов, все понимают о чем речь. Мы же не будем менять множество других англоязычных слов, которые используем. Во-вторых, затвор носит оттенок затворения, запирания (в какой-то комнате, к примеру), ретриты же не обязательно предполагают сидение в одной комнате.




> Непонятно зачем это. Мы уже и так приходим к "учитель даст дхамматок"  Вместо того, что "учитель прочтёт проповедь по Буддизму"


"Дхамматок" - не используется русскоязычными буддистами (к тому же "ток" - это не проповедь). Одна из причин, что народ не говорит "тичинг", имхо как раз в том, что есть хороший аналог в русском - "учение", который никому не режет слух. А вот "затвор" - слух режет и не совсем правильно передает то, о чем идеть речь, поэтому так хорошо и прижился "ретрит".

----------


## Zom

> Язык житий постарше словарей будет (особенно это касается последней цитаты).


Это согласно церковнославянскому языку, который отличен от русского.
Я думаю что в современном русском языке слово "завтор" использовать в обсуждаемом контексте - лексическая ошибка.
Можно спросить у учителей русского языка, кстати -)




> В современном русском языке существует множество лексических заимствований из церковнославянского (к ним относятся, например, такие привычные слова, как вещь, время, воздух, восторг, глагол, изъять, награда, облако, общий, сочинить, тщетный, чрезмерный и мн. др.), часть из которых сосуществует с собственно русскими дублетами, отличающимися от церковнославянских по значению или стилистически..





> На лексику современного русского языка немалое влияние оказали те языки, с которыми русский (а ранее древнерусские и праславянские диалекты) длительное время контактировал.





> *Церковнославянский язык:*
> 
> в широком смысле — язык славянского богослужения, созданный св. первоучителями Кириллом и Мефодием, во всех его исторических и региональных формах (изводах), среди которых наиболее известны древнейшая, обычно называемая старославянским языком, и наиболее распространённая из ныне употребляемых — современный («синодальный») церковнославянский язык русского извода. На Руси он именовался также болгарским языком; 
> 
> в узком смысле — то же, что новейший («синодальный») церковнославянский язык русского извода, используемый как литургический язык Русской Православной Церковью и некоторыми другими религиозными объединениями.


А если пользоваться церковнославянским языком, то тогда уж все слова под него нужно "подгонять", иначе получится именно что "а сегодня у нас дхамма-ток" -) Но если так подгонять, то, как мне видится, получится множество несуразностей разного плана.

----------


## Топпер

> А если пользоваться церковнославянским языком, то тогда уж все слова под него нужно "подгонять", иначе получится именно что "а сегодня у нас дхамма-ток" -) Но если так подгонять, то, как мне видится, получится множество несуразностей разного плана.


Так я давно уже говорю, что всю службу, которая идёт по-тайски, нужно переводить на церковно славянский.

с другой стороны, мы же вполне пользуемся словами "монах", "алтарь", "ряса", "обеты", "молебен", "постриг", "настоятель" и т.п. И это гораздо лучше, нежели использовать англицизмы.

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что данное слово уже хорошо укоренилось среди русскоязычных будистов, все понимают о чем речь. Мы же не будем менять множество других англоязычных слов, которые используем.


Ну, 20 лет - это ещё не традиция. Не поздно исправить.



> Во-вторых, затвор носит оттенок затворения, запирания (в какой-то комнате, к примеру), ретриты же не обязательно предполагают сидение в одной комнате.


Затвор подразумевает затворение от мiра. Это не обязательно в одной комнате.



> "Дхамматок" - не используется русскоязычными буддистами


Даже на нашем форуме



> (к тому же "ток" - это не проповедь).


Суть та же: приехал "индийский поп" и охмуряет народ. А форма этого может быть чуть разной. Конечная цель всё равно обращение.



> А вот "затвор" - слух режет и не совсем правильно передает то, о чем идеть речь, поэтому так хорошо и прижился "ретрит".


На мой взгляд, "затвор", как раз лучше передаёт суть.  Ведь, как переводится "ритрит"? Как "отступление", "отход". Смысл слова "затвор" более точен.

----------

Schwejk (08.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

> с другой стороны, мы же вполне пользуемся словами "монах", "алтарь", "ряса", "обеты", "молебен", "постриг", "настоятель" и т.п. И это гораздо лучше, нежели использовать англицизмы.


Но вот, например, слово "молебен" (или молитва) в этом ряду неуместно, ибо никому не молимся.
Такой же казус может быть и с другими "адаптированными" словами.

----------

Raudex (07.04.2010)

----------


## Hepster

уже дурью страдаем - хотя может и иметь  вопрос место  - ретрит

----------


## Топпер

> Но вот, например, слово "молебен" (или молитва) в этом ряду неуместно, ибо никому не молимся.
> Такой же казус может быть и с другими "адаптированными" словами.


В Дацане используют "молебен".
Молебен - это ведь не обязательно кому-либо молится или молить. Мы славословим Три Драгоценности. По сути - тот же молебен. Особенно, когда призываем дэвов. Хотя, последнее слово, не самое точное. Но говоря "пуджа" - ещё хуже. Ибо "пуджа" в нашей стране, ассоциируется, прежде всего, с индуизмом. В "чантинг", с Титамедой  :Wink:

----------


## Yeshe

> Ибо "пуджа" в нашей стране, ассоциируется, прежде всего, с индуизмом. В "чантинг", с Титамедой


вы думаете, что так много людей в нашей стране знают Титамеду, чтобы ассоциировать с нею чантинг?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Это шутка была.

----------


## AlekseyE

Я уже совсем перестал понимать где в этом топике шутка, а где всерьёз.

Это тоже шутка?



> Так я давно уже говорю, что всю службу, которая идёт по-тайски, нужно переводить на церковно славянский.

----------


## Zom

> В Дацане используют "молебен".


В дацане видимо именно что молятся, в прямом христианском смысле этого слова
(особенно если учесть отношение бурят к этому вопросу).




> Хотя, последнее слово, не самое точное. Но говоря "пуджа" - ещё хуже. Ибо "пуджа" в нашей стране, ассоциируется, прежде всего, с индуизмом. В "чантинг", с Титамедой


А молебен - с молитвой Богу, причём очень однозначно ассоциируется, без каких-либо вариаций.

Английский вариант слова правильно использован:
chant = 1. монотонное произнесение текста 2. петь; воспевать, восхвалять

и нигде не встретишь в англоязычном буддизме слова "pray", которое означает молиться, умолять, просить. Не используется и "prayer" - т.е. молитва/мольба/прошение.

Также часто встречается слово "recitation"  -  а) перечисление, приведение списка ( различных фактов, данных и т. п. ), 2) публичное чтение, *декламация* ( заученных наизусть стихов и т. п. ), 3) отрывок или стихотворение для заучивания.

Это самый точный вариант из всех.

----------

Raudex (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

Я тут писал:



> Я бы вот тоже, лучше использовал русское слово. "Затвор" это будет или "уединение". Но слово ретрит уже как-то уверенно вошло в обиход, и не у первого поколения буддистов. Традиция, однако.


С другой стороны, слово *ретрит* теперь очень удачно описывает широкой круг мероприятий. Которые можно назвать уединением, затвором или курсом медитации. Удобное и понятное всем буддистам слово. Бывает ретрит проходит в полном уединении или вообще без уединения, бывает без какого-либо обучающего курса.
Получилось, что буддизм распространяется у нас в России после его широкого его распространения на Западе. Где ретрит стал обычной практикой для мирян. Так и чего голову ломать? Только как правильно пишется  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (19.07.2009)

----------


## Zom

*Ретрит* удачно в том смысле, что это слово уже интернационально, т.е. любой человек, владеющий английским языком, понимает, о чём идёт речь. Англичанин поймет, немец поймёт, таец поймёт, ну и русский, конечно же, тоже поймёт. 
В этом неоспоримый плюс данного слова.

----------

Ho Shim (19.07.2009), Вова Л. (19.07.2009), Марица (19.07.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> *Ретрит* удачно в том смысле, что это слово уже интернационально, т.е. любой человек, владеющий английским языком, понимает, о чём идёт речь. Англичанин поймет, немец поймёт, таец поймёт, ну и русский, конечно же, тоже поймёт. 
> В этом неоспоримый плюс данного слова.


Еще один плюс. Большой, к тому же.

----------


## Топпер

> Я уже совсем перестал понимать где в этом топике шутка, а где всерьёз.
> 
> Это тоже шутка?


Это всерьёз  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> А молебен - с молитвой Богу, причём очень однозначно ассоциируется, без каких-либо вариаций.
> 
> Английский вариант слова правильно использован:
> chant = 1. монотонное произнесение текста 2. петь; воспевать, восхвалять
> 
> и нигде не встретишь в англоязычном буддизме слова "pray", которое означает молиться, умолять, просить. Не используется и "prayer" - т.е. молитва/мольба/прошение.
> 
> Также часто встречается слово "recitation"  -  а) перечисление, приведение списка ( различных фактов, данных и т. п. ), 2) публичное чтение, *декламация* ( заученных наизусть стихов и т. п. ), 3) отрывок или стихотворение для заучивания.
> 
> Это самый точный вариант из всех.


По смыслу - наверное. Но по функции всё равно молебен. Вот даже у нас в вихаре разве прихожане приходят на рецитацию или декламацию? Конечно нет. Приходят именно на молебен.




> *Ретрит* удачно в том смысле, что это слово уже интернационально, т.е. любой человек, владеющий английским языком, понимает, о чём идёт речь. Англичанин поймет, немец поймёт, таец поймёт, ну и русский, конечно же, тоже поймёт. 
> В этом неоспоримый плюс данного слова.


Тогда надо всю службу на английский перевести, ещё лучше будет. :Mad:

----------


## Zom

> Вот даже у нас в вихаре разве прихожане приходят на рецитацию или декламацию? Конечно нет. Приходят именно на молебен.


Не знаю, по-хорошему (по-правильному) должны приходить именно на декламацию, а не на молебен.
В Тайланде, например, после каждой строфы на пали миряне произносят тайский перевод, чтобы
понимать о чём идёт речь. А у нас это именно что некое мистическое обращение к кому-то на непонятном языке..

----------


## Поляков

> Еще один плюс. Большой, к тому же.


Обрати внимание на тот момент, что у нас в объявлениях о предстоящем ретрите, само слово ретрит никогда не используют. Пишут конкретно: YMJJ (короткий), Kyol Che (большой) и Kido (песнопения).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Всю тему не успеваю прочесть, отпишусь. Извините, если повторю чью-то мысль.
"Затвор" годится разве что для описания "тёмного ретрита" по-дзогченовски. Затвор предполагает одиночество, полную изоляцию от окружающего мира, невозможность даже переступить порог жилища (пещеры, избы, кельи, комнаты). Согласитесь, это не очень подходит.

----------

Вова Л. (19.07.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Обрати внимание на тот момент, что у нас в объявлениях о предстоящем ретрите, само слово ретрит никогда не используют. Пишут конкретно: YMJJ (короткий), Kyol Che (большой) и Kido (песнопения).


Ну, да. Но каждый из них ретрит. На наших сайтах пишут Retreats - > YMJJ, Kyol Che, Kido и т.д. Даже на корейском, www.musangsa.org Это уже, я так понимаю, международное "понятие"  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> и нигде не встретишь в англоязычном буддизме слова "pray", которое означает молиться, умолять, просить. Не используется и "prayer" - т.е. молитва/мольба/прошение.
> ...


Prayer очень часто используется, везде так и используется "Buddhist Prayer".
Например "Dedication Prayer", "Prayer Flags" и т.д. и т.п. Если введете в поиске так всего много и найдете.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhist_prayer_beads
http://www.prayerflags.com/
"Pujas are Buddhist Prayer Ceremonies": http://monlam.org/

вобщем везде используется prayer.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> вобщем везде используется prayer.


У вас может используются - а в Тхераваде - нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю, по-хорошему (по-правильному) должны приходить именно на декламацию, а не на молебен.
> В Тайланде, например, после каждой строфы на пали миряне произносят тайский перевод, чтобы
> понимать о чём идёт речь. А у нас это именно что некое мистическое обращение к кому-то на непонятном языке..


Согласен, что должны за смыслом. Но с другой стороны, смысл не отрицает и благотворного воздействия. В Тае люди тоже за благословениями приходят. И, тем более приглашают монахов домой, на торжества или похороны.




> Всю тему не успеваю прочесть, отпишусь. Извините, если повторю чью-то мысль.
> "Затвор" годится разве что для описания "тёмного ретрита" по-дзогченовски. Затвор предполагает одиночество, полную изоляцию от окружающего мира, невозможность даже переступить порог жилища (пещеры, избы, кельи, комнаты). Согласитесь, это не очень подходит.


Это уже виды затвора. Так сказать строгость. В русском языке тоже есть "строгий затвор" и затвор.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да, но "затвор" в любом случае индивидуален, и в качестве названия массовых мероприятий не годится.

----------


## Топпер

> Да, но "затвор" в любом случае индивидуален, и в качестве названия массовых мероприятий не годится.


100% попадания  и не может быть.

----------


## Майк

> *retreat* [rɪ'tri:t]
> 
> Вот тут, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Англо-р...крипция ,  нашел правила для передачи звуков.
> 
> Получается, что [ɪ] = *е* (не и)


Если передавать фонетически, то ритрит, абсолютно однозначно. Это безударное "и", для безударного "е" существует другой фонетический знак.
Другое дело, что написание заимствованных слов зачастую не соотвествует ни написанию, ни произношению оригинала.

----------

Ho Shim (20.07.2009)

----------


## Zom

Ну вот так прямо и "однозначно" -)

Это-то прочитали - http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...22&postcount=4 ?

----------

Майк (20.07.2009)

----------


## Майк

Фонетически - да, однозначно. А вы мой пост прочитали?  :Smilie:

----------


## AlekseyE

> На мой взгляд, "затвор", как раз лучше передаёт суть.  Ведь, как переводится "ритрит"? Как "отступление", "отход". Смысл слова "затвор" более точен.


Как вот в таких случаях писать - "затвор в Бирме?"
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....027#post278027

----------


## Топпер

> Как вот в таких случаях писать - "затвор в Бирме?"
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....027#post278027


Почему нет?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> У вас может используются - а в Тхераваде - нет.


У вас... у нас....  :Frown: 

"Candima Sutta: The Moon Deity's Prayer for Protection" : http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....009.piya.html

"Suriya Sutta: The Sun Deity's Prayer for Protection" : http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.piya.html

"Theravada Prayers & Chants" : http://www.viewonbuddhism.org/resour...da_chants.html

"Theravada Buddhists in Burma also use prayer beads": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhist_prayer_beads

"Theravada Buddhism is one of the schools of Buddhism. The majority of its following is in southeast Asian. Within the Laotian and eastern Thailand community, there is a ritual to free one's self from the constant cycle of death and rebirth in reincarnation. It is known asKong Ka
Tin (dv'dk4yuo). 
...
The Kong Ka Kin ritual itself is based on reciprocity between the congregation and the temple and between the people and the divine. First, gifts are brought to the monks. In return, the monks bless all those who have given to them. Second, they pray for the specific person the ritual is for. In return, the monks bless those who have participated in the prayer.
..."
http://www.nakquda.com%2Fessays%2Fan...kongkatin2.pdf

----------


## Zom

Это скорее исключения, нежели правило.
Кроме того, употребление слова "prayer" попросту неправильно (что уже было разъяснено выше).

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это скорее исключения, нежели правило.
> Кроме того, употребление слова "prayer" попросту неправильно (что уже было разъяснено выше).


Его везде (и в Тибетском) можно назвать не правильным (и медитация можно назвать не правильным словом и много каких ещё) но оно то используется.

----------


## Маша_ла

И почему? Спасибо  :Smilie:  
По идее ретрит вернее всего? Что думает благородное собрание?
Спасибо!

----------


## Ануруддха

Ничего собрание не думает  :Smilie: , обдумало уже все http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13556

----------

Маша_ла (07.04.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Кстати, в русском языке некогда использовалось еще одно похожее однокоренное заимствование, вышедшее из употребления - это слово *ретирада*. Причем означало оно не только само отступление, но и укрепленное место, предназначенное для укрытия:
- Предмостье будем укреплять, ретираду строить, - буркнул кузнец.
Исходное значение соответствующего франц. слова (se retirer) - "уйти", "удалиться". В современном английском оно используется именно в этом значении.
Поэтому правильно - р*е*трит (например: я ретировался в ретрит).

----------

Маша_ла (08.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

А ещё лучше -- "затворничество". ИМХО!

----------

Zom (09.04.2010), Маша_ла (08.04.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я лично, впервые прочитав слово "затвор" на этом форуме не сразу его поняла. Вот ретрит, на мой взгляд, куда понятнее. С другой стороны, нельзя же сказать ретритничество, а затворничество тут гораздо лучше будет.

Для меня слово "затвор" с детства ассоциировалось с огнестрельным оружием, почему-то  :Smilie:  Даже не знала, что есть такое, обозначающее, не знаю даже точно, что обозначающее  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (09.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

Ну, затвор -- это и правда странно звучит. Не люблю это слово применительно к "ретриту".

----------

Маша_ла (08.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Странно, не странно...

Есть, с одной -- наиболее важной -- стороны, контекст, которым и определятся значение того или иного слова или термина. (Потому каким боком к _духовному затвору_ лексика армейцев или оружейников?)

А с другой -- есть мышление, привязанное к англоязычным/иноязычным формам, какие на уровне подсознания выглядят круче. Так уж устроен нормальный русский ум. Помимо прочего (т.е. кроме подсознательного преклонения перед иностранным) -- обделённый, как правило, в силу разных условий и обстоятельств, знанием родного языка.

----------


## Нико

"Без затвора в мандале работать"....(Цитата)... Гм....

----------

Маша_ла (08.04.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

А я решил в основном отказаться от слова ретрит. Зачем развивать новояз, не понятный не-буддистам? Да и зачем заимствовать слово из английского?

Вместо ретрита как курса обучения я теперь говорю курс, курсы (медитации), семинар (по медитации), групповая / совместная медитация (если это "однодневный ретрит" без учителя).

Вместо ретрита, как отшельничества - отшельничество, затворничество, практика в уединении.

----------

Zom (09.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Без затвора в мандале работать"....(Цитата)... Гм....


*Перевод любого специального термина зависит ОТ КОН-ТЕКС-ТА.* %)

И "ретрит" (если говорить шире) -- тоже нормально, к примеру, в БФ...

А в объявлениях, рассчитанных на широкие массы, Саша Демченко уже не первый раз даёт варианты.

В переводах же клише/шаблон (т.е. принцип "только так и никак иначе!") работает, бывает, просто во вред. Неужто не сталкивались с этим, хотя бы на чужом примере?

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну в ответ на реплику Саши Демченко: я лично вообще, курсы обучения, которые проводят приезжающие учителя ретритами не считаю. Поскольку, все же, изначально ретрит - это практика в уединении, под руководством учителя, т.е., когда все учения и посвящения уже получены. Практика того, что получено.

У меня вопрос возник по другому поводу: например, учитель совершил ретрит Хеваджры. Не отшельничество, не затворничество - небольшой ретрит такой. Тут понятно, что можно сказать и затвор. Но меня это само слово тормозит как-то и выбивает из контекста, если честно.

Хотя, понятно, что без затвора в мандале - никак  :Smilie: 

В принципе, мне уже понятно стало, что ретрит пишется так из-за слова ретироваться, спасибо Сергею.

Я пока отседа и ретируюсь.

----------


## Schwejk

А мне очень нравится "затвор", это слово я в первый раз встретил в какой то дзенской книге. "Они ушли в затвор", "затворились" – по-моему,  очень хорошо передает смысл действа.  «Ретрит» - корявое и бессмысленное заимствование, хоть и полностью устоявшееся и понятное.

PS а самое ужасное слово - «блессинг». :-)

PPS тему имеет смысл закрыть или объединить с 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13556, поскольку ранее обсуждение было подробным и обстоятельным.

----------

Ануруддха (09.04.2010), Юй Кан (08.04.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ретрит как объяснял геше Джампа Тинлей по смыслу это "нахождение в границах" положительного образа мышления и в рамках несовершения десяти неблагих деяний. Для формального ретрита необходимо уединение, для ретрита неформального можно никуда не уединяться.

----------


## Маша_ла

Блессинг - да, это ужасно  :Smilie: 

Ну вот по поводу ретритов - если слово ретрит режет ухо не англоязычному собранию, а слово затвор - не знакомым с церковно-славянской лексикой, то какое слово на современном русском может быть использовано как точный перевод этого термина? О как завернула  :Smilie: 

Может придумаем неологизьм? Медитативное уедидение. Практика в уединении. Практика в строгом уединении. Практика в одиночестве. Или еще как-то так? Но не затвор, плиз! Это же застрелиться сразу хочется при звуке этого слова  :Smilie:  Правда-правда  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Нет, эт просто какой-то фестиваль недопонимания... %)
Schwejk'ом сказато: "В мор... эээ... ЗАТВОР"? Значит -- ЗАТВОР! Вне зависимости от  коньтекста!!! : ))

А кому оно не нравиццо, те пущай их ретируюцца в свои ретриты безо фсякого затвору. : )

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Хё! Ничо не понимаю! Какой затвор? Сам ретируйся!)

----------


## Zom

> Я лично, впервые прочитав слово "затвор" на этом форуме не сразу его поняла. Вот ретрит, на мой взгляд, куда понятнее. С другой стороны, нельзя же сказать ретритничество, а затворничество тут гораздо лучше будет.
> 
> Для меня слово "затвор" с детства ассоциировалось с огнестрельным оружием, почему-то  Даже не знала, что есть такое, обозначающее, не знаю даже точно, что обозначающее



Всё правильно, завтор - это такая штуковина у ружья -)

Если говорить на церковнославянском, то слово "затвор" означает келью или прочее помещение для проведения уединённого пребывания и молитвы. "Уйти в затвор" - означает зайти в помещение, в прямом смысле этой фразы. 
А "Пройти затвор" - означает промахнуться (вероятно, набравшись кагору) мимо своей кельи )))))

Поэтому если использовать такой язык, надо говорить "затворничество" (т.е. процесс затворения в затворе). Иначе по факту получаются фразы типа "Такого-то числа пройдёт Кумпенлинг" )))

----------

Маша_ла (09.04.2010)

----------


## Yeshe

гы... пять страниц уже наговорили на тему одной буквы! И кстати кажется эту тему уже поднимали!  :Smilie:

----------


## Маша_ла

> . 
> А "Пройти затвор" - означает промахнуться (вероятно, набравшись кагору) мимо своей кельи )))))
> 
> Поэтому если использовать такой язык, надо говорить "затворничество" (т.е. процесс затворения в затворе). Иначе по факту получаются фразы типа "Такого-то числа пройдёт Кумпенлинг" )))


Класс, спасибо! Затворничество звучит гораздо лучше.
А затворничество тоже "проходят"?

Почему нельзя сказать без неологизмов и без церковнославянского - просто практика в уединении или взаперти, что ли?

Так, теперь надо узнать, что же, собственно, означает слово "ретрит", что это слово означает на тибетском? Практику взаперти или еще чето?
Тибетоведы, подскажите, пжл  :Smilie:  Спасибо!

Мало ли что 5 стр, щас мы докапаемся, где тут собака зарыта.. Без затворов и без ретритов, возможно даже  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Да как угодно можно говорить. Вариант "курса медитации" очень даже, например, неплох.

С такого-то по такое-то пройдёт курс медитации под руководством такого-то учителя. Коротко, понятно, по-русски и по-современному. И без всяких "завторнических ретритов" ))

----------


## Маша_ла

Это понятно, а если имеется в виду именно практика в уединении? Типа ретрит Тары и т.п.? Т.е., не курс обучения, а практика в одиночестве.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну и славно, коли как бы якобы уже разобрались. : )

А петерь, завместо профанных разговоров "на церковнославянском", припадём, кому прям с детства не впоперёк, ажно к истокамъ:




> *ЗАТВОРЪ* [...] 3. _вид монашества, затворничество_: Въ градехъ или в вьсьх въ затворъ хотящиим отходити. и единемъ себе внимати пьрвее въ монастырь входити подобаетъ [...].


Словарь древнерусского языка (XI-XIV вв.), т. III, М., "Русский язык", 1990.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вот, значит не подходит это слово для ретрита.

затворничество еще туда-сюда, но тоже не всегда подходит.

что означает изначальное "ретрит" на тибетском, хотелось бы узнать  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот, значит не подходит это слово для ретрита.


Так предупредил же ж: у кого аж с детства укореннёная идиосинкразия к слову сему, тем оную цитату  и читати не следует, ибо им -- чего с ним ни покажь -- про-ти-во-по-ка-за-то! %)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А кстати, есть еще и реколлекции.

----------

Доржик (10.04.2010), Маша_ла (10.04.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Так предупредил же ж: у кого аж с детства укореннёная идиосинкразия к слову сему, тем оную цитату  и читати не следует, ибо им -- чего с ним ни покажь -- про-ти-во-по-ка-за-то! %)


Слишком много эмоций, Юй Кан. Как я уже писала, я вам не трепетная Пема, на меня ваши выпады не действуют, можете не изощряться.

По существу. Я написала, что затвор не подходит, судя по определению, т.к. ретрит - это не вид монашества. 

Что означает слово ретрит на тибетском? Какого значение этого слова до перевода на инглиш, интересно? Вид отшельничества, уединения или монашества все же. Ежели монашества, тогда, наверное, затвор или затворничество подходит.

Вот мне интересно, люди которые знают и любят слово "затвор", имеют христианский background? Я просто это слово впервые тут прочла. Интересно просто  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (10.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слишком много эмоций, Юй Кан. Как я уже писала, я вам не трепетная Пема, на меня ваши выпады не действуют, можете не изощряться.


Ну Маша, ну _ла, ироник я по жизни... И это не зависит ни от чьего-либо ника, ни от персоны. И обычно, если уж встряю в диалог, предпочитаю не говорить "в лоб", а -- намекать, чтоб дальше собеседник сам... Потому не надо бы видеть во мне ворога или агрессора, посягающего на нечто глубоко личностное или сокровенное.
Но это лишь пожелание, не более того. Т.к. моя посильная помощь кому-либо зависит вовсе не от его ко мне отношения, но от глубины моего невежества.




> По существу. Я написала, что затвор не подходит, судя по определению, т.к. ретрит - это не вид монашества. 
> 
> Что означает слово ретрит на тибетском? Какого значение этого слова до перевода на инглиш, интересно? Вид отшельничества, уединения или монашества все же. Ежели монашества, тогда, наверное, затвор или затворничество подходит.


Растолковать же пытался, что, во-первых, ретрит или затвор это разновидность монашества: кратковременное монашество, со всеми формальными признаками и элементами. А затвор -- не только плэйс фор .., но и практис. : )

Во-вторых, всё опять и опять зависит от контекста. И это второе уже, вроде, понято, т.е. не зря старался? : )

В-третьих, не пристало переводчику категорично исходить из собственных "нравится" и "не нравится". И с этим даже Нико согласна! : )




> Вот мне интересно, люди которые знают и любят слово "затвор", имеют христианский background? Я просто это слово впервые тут прочла. Интересно просто


Тонкий игривый намёк оценил : )). Токмо проблема, насколько понимаю, не в том, что кто-то любит или не любит некое слово в силу, мол, небуддийского бэкграунда, а в том, что есть люди, любящие родной язык или, по меньшей мере, его уважающие (величайший из языков, кстати : ) и потому постоянно расширяющие собственные, не ахти какие, как правило, познания его.

Кроме того: а слово "монах" почему Вас не смущает? Неужто с детства его слышали? : ) Так в русском языке оно взялось вообще из греч., т.е., уж точно -- из христианства. Как и ворох иных слов...

Наконец, всем не угодишь. Оттого надо, по мне, стремиться исходить, прежде всего, из устоявшихся терминов. К каким относится и "ретрит". А при первом его упоминании в скобках при нём можно (но не обязательно) дать краткое к нему пояснение на родимом: для уж напрочь не сведущих.

P.S. Угадал: Zom тоже сходу позитивно оценил и его собственное "слишком много эмоций" и намёк про небуддийский бэкграунд. : ))

----------

